# 3 things you really don't like about this picture.



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Here y'all go. Pick three things you don't like about this shot. I already got mine which is why I didn't post it originally. Thanksgiving Day sunset.

Let's see how good of critics we can be. No feelings will be hurt, trust me. I don't like the shot, despite my relatives thinking otherwise.

It has been processed for levels and cropped.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

The only thing I would personally change would be that **** tree right smack dab in the middle of the sunset....Horizon looks to be slightly off....
I dont know if its a problem to other people but i personally enjoy the orange rays beaming into the darkness of the bottom side of the sunset...

THat would be it sir


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

1, i didn't take th pic.
2. i'd a put the sun coming up over the tree or got it out of the way all together.
i like the color shift tho.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

1.Not level
2. tiny tree in midst of the sunrise
3. too much black and too much blue...(needs to be cropped shorter and still be left wide)
Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I would have gotten the road bed out of the picture 
Looks like a telephone pole in the sun, not a tree. Maybe a benefit if you where a lineman.
Love to see that sunset closer to that big tree on the right. Probably couldn't get there though. 
Less sky.. Oh, wait, that's 4.. Too easy to be critical of others..

Pretty good though for a quick shot from the side of the road. Arlon


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

*darker*

I darkened it a little and increased contrast.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

1 - Slight tilt in the horizon.

2 - Appears to be a little banding between colors in the sky.

3 - Object coming out the top of the sun is distracting.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

1) Level the horizon
2) view is very non-descript, would have tried shooting the sunset through the trees
3) This is actually a very good exercise in trying to make something out of nothing. The better we get at doing this, the better photographers we'll be.

thanks.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

DH nailed one of mine pet peeves on the nose, banding in the color. Its atrocious in B&W.

Galbayfisher, my very point exactly of this. We learn very little by saying "nice shot, great picture". We don't want to be critical of details lest we nit pick and offend. This is a way for us to look at the photo from the technical side and think of how you could have made it better.

That's one thing you should always do to learn. Look at the photo and ask yourself, 1. How did they do it? 2. How could I make it better? If you're doing that, you're improving just sitting there looking at the screen without knowing it. Now when you do compose in the field, you need to be thinking along the same lines, what am I doing, what's the best opportunity here...


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

okay my turn... and i'm going to ignore the rule of '3' dislikes... so forgive me. also PLEASE NOTE, my monitor is not giving me great results at this time of day - it's old and cheap and needs upgrading, so it's likely giving me false information... having said that, here's my thoughts...

1. i don't like the blue at the top, it's not a 'real' colour (in my opinion), seems a false purple.
2. the horizon could do with straightening.
3. the 'scrub' to the right is unappealing, if that tree weren't there among it, it would be nothing that would appeal to my eye.
4. whatever object the sun is glaring through is distracting.
5. the sun itself seems 'blown out'.
6. the objects on the horizon line are not clear (too distant perhaps?).
7. there is too much black at the bottom of the photo. i'd crop it back to one third and have more sky - as the only thing the photo appears to be about is the sunset itself.
8....

now, here's my take... (and my sincere apologies to SS for doing this, but i knew there was appeal within the photo somewhere and went looking.  - i will remove it, if asked. )


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Excellent as now expected! rosesm

For just this one time, you might consider duplicating "the" in the second line. To my ear it flows better.


Koru said:


> okay my turn . . .
> 8....
> 
> now, here's my take... (and my sincere apologies to SS for doing this, but i knew there was appeal within the photo somewhere and went looking.  - i will remove it, if asked. )


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Koru - Great tweak. When I look at the original, my eye is always drawn to the tree. You've highlighted the feature and still kept the neat layering of colors. Nice crop and poem. That should be on a Halmark card.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Without reading the above posts: 

1. The side road that's visible in the lower left corner.
2. the trees at the horizon
3. the trees at the right near horizon. 
4. the specks of flowers in the lower right corner


I would have loved it if the dead tree on the right were alone and not grouped with shrubby trees. I think that would have added a lot to the image. 

Now I'm going to read the rest of the replies


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Am I the only one that does not see the road. I thought my monitor was adjusted fairly well but the road does not show up. I could readjust my monitor but then I lose the pale blue background of the box I am typing in. Yep, its a light bluish color if you cannot see it.

Comments welcome. And yes, I know everyone's monitor is set different.

What do you see fishphoto.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

grayfish said:


> Am I the only one that does not see the road. I thought my monitor was adjusted fairly well but the road does not show up. I could readjust my monitor but then I lose the pale blue background of the box I am tying in. Yep, its a light bluish color if you cannot see it.
> 
> Comments welcome. And yes, I know everyone's monitor is set different.
> 
> What do you see fishphoto.


The road is diagonally across the lower left corner of the picture.


----------



## C-EB (Feb 2, 2006)

The Pic is awesome to begin with, but maybe like this?....


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> The road is diagonally across the lower left corner of the picture.


Thanks Charles. I knew where it was and I can see it by changing the adjustments on my monitor. But then I tend to lose differences in the lighter shades.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

grayfish said:


> Thanks Charles. I knew where it was and I can see it by changing the adjustments on my monitor. But then I tend to lose differences in the lighter shades.


YOu know, I can't really see the road either, and I know its there. I'm going to have to shoot a grey card image and calibrate a little off of that. Who knows how far off I really am with this monitor.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

grayfish said:


> Am I the only one that does not see the road. I thought my monitor was adjusted fairly well but the road does not show up. I could readjust my monitor but then I lose the pale blue background of the box I am typing in. Yep, its a light bluish color if you cannot see it.
> 
> Comments welcome. And yes, I know everyone's monitor is set different.
> 
> What do you see fishphoto.


wow there's a road in there? my monitor is going to hit the dump soon. golly.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep. a diagonal purple ( on my monitor) road cuts from about bottom center towards the left hand edge. I did NOT see it until someone mentioned it was there. rich


----------

